# Homemade Tools >  Quick and dirty no-spill container

## mklotz

No-spill containers can be constructed quickly from plastic water bottles. In the picture I used 8 oz. bottles. I cut the threads off the top and then cut the conical part of the bottle off. You can use a knife but you'll have much better control on this thin plastic with a fine circular saw blade mounted in a Dremel tool. The conical portion is then inverted into the bottle base and glued in place. _Voila_, a no-spill container.

If you use this for cutting oil, you may be tempted to put a magnet into the bottle base before cementing the top in place. That will work but be forewarned that this means the bottle will attract swarf.

----------

kbalch (Feb 11, 2016),

Paul Jones (Feb 11, 2016),

PJs (Feb 13, 2016),

Sleykin (Sep 8, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 25, 2016),

volodar (Oct 1, 2018)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks mklotz! We've added your No Spill Container to our Storage and Organization category, as well as to your builder page: mklotz's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












No Spill Container
 by mklotz

tags: storage

----------


## Toolmaker51

Magnets inside = chip salad outside. Easy to clean off but inconvenient. I'd suggest weights inside or bond a plate to bottom. Will hot glue bond that plastic or just melt it?

----------

